# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Cigüeñal

## F. Lázaro

No, tranquilos, no voy a hablar sobre partes mecánicas de vehículos.

Durante mi estancia en tierras castellanas el pasado puente del Pilar, tuve tiempo de hacer unas fotillos a algo de fauna, no mucho, pero bueno... sólo con lo que encontre durante el convite fue más que suficiente. Como digo, mientras estaba en el convite de una boda, apareció una impresionante bandada de cigüeñas, jamás había visto tamaña muchedumbre de cigüeñas... se ve que olerían la comida a kilómetros y se acercaromn a ver si pescaban algo  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Aquí dejo las fotos.

----------


## Luján

Sí que hay, sí.  :EEK!:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Puede que las cogieras emigrando o dirección a un vertedero.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Puede que las cogieras emigrando o dirección a un vertedero.
> Un saludo, Francisco.


Estaban en un campo de golf... si estaban emigrando o no, ni idea  :Confused:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Yo esas cantidades juntas solo las he vistos en esas ocasiones. En los vertederos están amontonadas junto con las gaviotas.
Un saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Yo he visto bandos así, en el vertedero de residuos sólidos que hay cerquita de Almagro...
Ahí tienen su punto de reunión éstas bichas!!!jejeje

----------


## embalses al 100%

Anda, que hay dos o tres nada más...
Como dicen los demás, solo las he visto un montón juntas, en una ocasión emigrando, y en otra en el vertedero de Alcalá de Guadaira, junto con montones de Gaviotas y otras aves carroñeras.

----------

